# My Puffy Face... Allergic Reaction to Bloodwood



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*My Puffy Face... Allergic Reaction to Bloodwood*

I had been working on my Gun Cleaning Box for about a month leading up to Christmas. My wife kept asking me why I was scratching my arms, face and neck during that time but I couldn't put a finger on the cause. The scratching started out very slowly and was never bad enough for me to even think about it too much.

I finished the box before Christmas and haven't been in the shop for over a week. Then the other day I went out there for about half an hour to work on a small project for my house after work. After using my bandsaw I flipped on my Jet air cleaner like I usually do.

That night I started scratching the back of my neck and couldn't stop. I kept thinking 'I should stop scratching' but I was half-asleep and couldn't control my self.

*This is how I looked when I woke up the next morning. What you can't see is the back of my neck, which looked like hamburger meat after all the scratching. You can see my swollen face, puffy eyes and red-speckled neck:*










Well it turns out that the same friend that I made the box for gave me a book for Christmas called *Wood Identification and Use*. It covers 400 species of wood, characteristics, use, and HAZARDS.

Under "Bloodwood" it lists possible hazards: *"Causes Dermatitis"* (Irritation of the skin)

*This is a GREAT book. I highly recommend reading it BEFORE your next project:*









The thing about skin allergies is that they often do not cause a major reaction until the secondary exposure. The first time you are exposed your body doesn't know what it is. During a later exposure your body will recognize it and fight back (hence the reaction).

I think what did it was turning on the Jet air filter, which would have been filled with microscopic Bloodwood particles. It didn't take much landing on my skin and face and I blew up like a puffer fish.

Well, now I know. I won't be using Bloodwood any time soon and I wouldn't recommend it either. I'm slowly getting over it but I am still itchy and a little puffy, almost a week after I took the above photo.

The thing that sucks the most is that now my shop is pretty much under *QUARANTINE.* I don't even want to go in there. But is is a mess from the last project, with red sawdust everywhere. I don't know what I am going to do about it. I have to get every single spec of Bloodwood out of there before it will be safe to work.

By the way Bloodwood looks like this:


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Blake said:


> *My Puffy Face... Allergic Reaction to Bloodwood*
> 
> I had been working on my Gun Cleaning Box for about a month leading up to Christmas. My wife kept asking me why I was scratching my arms, face and neck during that time but I couldn't put a finger on the cause. The scratching started out very slowly and was never bad enough for me to even think about it too much.
> 
> ...


Blake,

Glad it wasn't any worse!

Thanks for the heads up on the book, too.

Lew


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Blake said:


> *My Puffy Face... Allergic Reaction to Bloodwood*
> 
> I had been working on my Gun Cleaning Box for about a month leading up to Christmas. My wife kept asking me why I was scratching my arms, face and neck during that time but I couldn't put a finger on the cause. The scratching started out very slowly and was never bad enough for me to even think about it too much.
> 
> ...


OMG. Im glad you are ok Blake.

I guess for the cleanup you will probably need a set of Tyvec (white) coveralls with a hood and some sort of personal air filtration just so you can get in the shop.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

Blake said:


> *My Puffy Face... Allergic Reaction to Bloodwood*
> 
> I had been working on my Gun Cleaning Box for about a month leading up to Christmas. My wife kept asking me why I was scratching my arms, face and neck during that time but I couldn't put a finger on the cause. The scratching started out very slowly and was never bad enough for me to even think about it too much.
> 
> ...


Woah, that's awful, get a cheap hazmat when you do the cleanup


----------



## Woodshopfreak (Feb 26, 2008)

Blake said:


> *My Puffy Face... Allergic Reaction to Bloodwood*
> 
> I had been working on my Gun Cleaning Box for about a month leading up to Christmas. My wife kept asking me why I was scratching my arms, face and neck during that time but I couldn't put a finger on the cause. The scratching started out very slowly and was never bad enough for me to even think about it too much.
> 
> ...


You could get one of those positive pressure masks and the coveralls to clean up your shop. That must suck. Bloodwood looks so good too


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Blake said:


> *My Puffy Face... Allergic Reaction to Bloodwood*
> 
> I had been working on my Gun Cleaning Box for about a month leading up to Christmas. My wife kept asking me why I was scratching my arms, face and neck during that time but I couldn't put a finger on the cause. The scratching started out very slowly and was never bad enough for me to even think about it too much.
> 
> ...


Wow, what a bummer….. glad your'e o.k and that it wasn't worse.
I have that book and it is absolutely a wonderful reference. Good lluck on the cleanup.
I have used bloodwood before a few times but have had no reaction to it (yet). Seeing you
sure makes me a little leary of using it now. I sure will make sure that I have all the protection
on / around me that I can if I do use it again.

Take Care…..........


----------



## Woodhacker (Mar 16, 2008)

Blake said:


> *My Puffy Face... Allergic Reaction to Bloodwood*
> 
> I had been working on my Gun Cleaning Box for about a month leading up to Christmas. My wife kept asking me why I was scratching my arms, face and neck during that time but I couldn't put a finger on the cause. The scratching started out very slowly and was never bad enough for me to even think about it too much.
> 
> ...


Wow, Blake. I'm sorry to hear this. I often have had mild reactions to purpleheart & cocobolo, but nothing that comes close to this. Good Luck with your shop clean up & I hope your reaction subsides quickly.

Let us know how things are going.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Blake said:


> *My Puffy Face... Allergic Reaction to Bloodwood*
> 
> I had been working on my Gun Cleaning Box for about a month leading up to Christmas. My wife kept asking me why I was scratching my arms, face and neck during that time but I couldn't put a finger on the cause. The scratching started out very slowly and was never bad enough for me to even think about it too much.
> 
> ...


Blake I had a similiar reaction to Cocobolo. First time I made a pen, no problem. Second pen a little problem. Then I made a clock and the base was Cocobolo. I had like poison Ivy all over my arms, neck.



I've never noticed bloodwood doing it to me but the only thing I've done was an order for 15 pens. But no problem.

I guess everyone's systems are a little different. Or the wood is different, depending upon the tree.


----------



## jbrinkman (Dec 22, 2008)

Blake said:


> *My Puffy Face... Allergic Reaction to Bloodwood*
> 
> I had been working on my Gun Cleaning Box for about a month leading up to Christmas. My wife kept asking me why I was scratching my arms, face and neck during that time but I couldn't put a finger on the cause. The scratching started out very slowly and was never bad enough for me to even think about it too much.
> 
> ...


I had a similar reaction to an Amboyna burl bowl I created a year ago. You can see what it did to me on my other blog.

I wasn't able to work for almost a week while my hands healed.


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

Blake said:


> *My Puffy Face... Allergic Reaction to Bloodwood*
> 
> I had been working on my Gun Cleaning Box for about a month leading up to Christmas. My wife kept asking me why I was scratching my arms, face and neck during that time but I couldn't put a finger on the cause. The scratching started out very slowly and was never bad enough for me to even think about it too much.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. Gotta stink having the itches all the time like that.

I was gonna suggest the hazmat/tyvek suit as well when cleaning up, as well. After following the link, I saw a cool little amber warning lamp, that you might want to buy too.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

Blake said:


> *My Puffy Face... Allergic Reaction to Bloodwood*
> 
> I had been working on my Gun Cleaning Box for about a month leading up to Christmas. My wife kept asking me why I was scratching my arms, face and neck during that time but I couldn't put a finger on the cause. The scratching started out very slowly and was never bad enough for me to even think about it too much.
> 
> ...


that stinks. right now i think i have an allergic reaction for paduak. i've been working with it and i have been scratching a lot. it stinks but sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Blake said:


> *My Puffy Face... Allergic Reaction to Bloodwood*
> 
> I had been working on my Gun Cleaning Box for about a month leading up to Christmas. My wife kept asking me why I was scratching my arms, face and neck during that time but I couldn't put a finger on the cause. The scratching started out very slowly and was never bad enough for me to even think about it too much.
> 
> ...


Glad you is ok Blake!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Blake said:


> *My Puffy Face... Allergic Reaction to Bloodwood*
> 
> I had been working on my Gun Cleaning Box for about a month leading up to Christmas. My wife kept asking me why I was scratching my arms, face and neck during that time but I couldn't put a finger on the cause. The scratching started out very slowly and was never bad enough for me to even think about it too much.
> 
> ...


how horrible.

definitely wear lots of protection (and/or seek some help) to clear out your shop. That's horrible. 
I'm glad you found out what the cause was so you can prevent another occurrence.


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

Blake said:


> *My Puffy Face... Allergic Reaction to Bloodwood*
> 
> I had been working on my Gun Cleaning Box for about a month leading up to Christmas. My wife kept asking me why I was scratching my arms, face and neck during that time but I couldn't put a finger on the cause. The scratching started out very slowly and was never bad enough for me to even think about it too much.
> 
> ...


Dammit!......I have felt your pain a few times. I now have that book and look at it everytime before I start to use an unfamilar wood.
Hope you get better soon.


----------



## Billboard (Apr 10, 2008)

Blake said:


> *My Puffy Face... Allergic Reaction to Bloodwood*
> 
> I had been working on my Gun Cleaning Box for about a month leading up to Christmas. My wife kept asking me why I was scratching my arms, face and neck during that time but I couldn't put a finger on the cause. The scratching started out very slowly and was never bad enough for me to even think about it too much.
> 
> ...


Sorry about that man, get well soon. I think you have given us all an eye opener.


----------



## Steelmum (Jul 21, 2007)

Blake said:


> *My Puffy Face... Allergic Reaction to Bloodwood*
> 
> I had been working on my Gun Cleaning Box for about a month leading up to Christmas. My wife kept asking me why I was scratching my arms, face and neck during that time but I couldn't put a finger on the cause. The scratching started out very slowly and was never bad enough for me to even think about it too much.
> 
> ...


Allergy cream or pills might help. You should get someone to help you sweep up.


----------



## dsb1829 (Jun 20, 2008)

Blake said:


> *My Puffy Face... Allergic Reaction to Bloodwood*
> 
> I had been working on my Gun Cleaning Box for about a month leading up to Christmas. My wife kept asking me why I was scratching my arms, face and neck during that time but I couldn't put a finger on the cause. The scratching started out very slowly and was never bad enough for me to even think about it too much.
> 
> ...


Yikes!!!

Cleanup will not be a fun task. Maybe you can bribe someone else to help who isn't sensitive to the stuff.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Blake said:


> *My Puffy Face... Allergic Reaction to Bloodwood*
> 
> I had been working on my Gun Cleaning Box for about a month leading up to Christmas. My wife kept asking me why I was scratching my arms, face and neck during that time but I couldn't put a finger on the cause. The scratching started out very slowly and was never bad enough for me to even think about it too much.
> 
> ...


I am happy that you did not have too bad an allergic reaction to the blood wood, at least it not affect your respiratory system.

Three ways of cleaning up the shop:
1. Full hazmat gear - really good respirator and vacuum cleaner - special care to be taken on the dust extraction systems. By the way it does not say much for the Jet filtration/Air cleaner system.

2. Get a friend to do who does not have a problem with blood wood.

3. Get a new workshop.

On a more serious note - be careful with other woods, now that you have a reaction to one type of wood, you may be more susceptible to others (I hope not). Lets us all hope you can remove the quarantine notices soon. Take care


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

Blake said:


> *My Puffy Face... Allergic Reaction to Bloodwood*
> 
> I had been working on my Gun Cleaning Box for about a month leading up to Christmas. My wife kept asking me why I was scratching my arms, face and neck during that time but I couldn't put a finger on the cause. The scratching started out very slowly and was never bad enough for me to even think about it too much.
> 
> ...


Ach! I need that book! Might just stop by my lock Half-Price books to see if they have it in stock.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Blake said:


> *My Puffy Face... Allergic Reaction to Bloodwood*
> 
> I had been working on my Gun Cleaning Box for about a month leading up to Christmas. My wife kept asking me why I was scratching my arms, face and neck during that time but I couldn't put a finger on the cause. The scratching started out very slowly and was never bad enough for me to even think about it too much.
> 
> ...


Blake I'm glad that your OK. but a word not so much to you as to others who think you "got to do what you gotta do" ALLERGIC REACTIONS CAN KILL YOU" no one is allergic to their first bee sting but the second can easily send them to the er or worse and it never becomes less severe. I might mention that you apparently take this to seriously since you apparently did not seek medical attention as is shown by your photo. any practitioner could have helped reduce this and resolved the itching. As for your shop if you don't have close neighbors I'd be inclined to open all the doors and windows and let the wind blow though even add fans if necessary. Otherwise I would be happy to help but I think there would be some transportation issues, NY to CALIF ??


----------



## Judie (Nov 14, 2008)

Blake said:


> *My Puffy Face... Allergic Reaction to Bloodwood*
> 
> I had been working on my Gun Cleaning Box for about a month leading up to Christmas. My wife kept asking me why I was scratching my arms, face and neck during that time but I couldn't put a finger on the cause. The scratching started out very slowly and was never bad enough for me to even think about it too much.
> 
> ...


Here is a list that may be of interest:

Wood Toxicity Chart


----------



## psquared (Oct 20, 2008)

Blake said:


> *My Puffy Face... Allergic Reaction to Bloodwood*
> 
> I had been working on my Gun Cleaning Box for about a month leading up to Christmas. My wife kept asking me why I was scratching my arms, face and neck during that time but I couldn't put a finger on the cause. The scratching started out very slowly and was never bad enough for me to even think about it too much.
> 
> ...


I had a wierd reaction to some to a fallen tree we had to chop up when I was in Kenya. I itched for weeks. I don't know what kind of wood it was but the sawdust was horrible. The thorns on the limbs were bad too! Get well soon and as my 4 year old daughter says as I leave for the office each morning - "Good luck & don't give up!"


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Blake said:


> *My Puffy Face... Allergic Reaction to Bloodwood*
> 
> I had been working on my Gun Cleaning Box for about a month leading up to Christmas. My wife kept asking me why I was scratching my arms, face and neck during that time but I couldn't put a finger on the cause. The scratching started out very slowly and was never bad enough for me to even think about it too much.
> 
> ...


I was gagged when I cut some IPE once. Couldn't catch my breath!! I got really scared!! But I swore I would never use Ipe again, and so far, so good.


----------



## crookedshack (Jan 17, 2008)

Blake said:


> *My Puffy Face... Allergic Reaction to Bloodwood*
> 
> I had been working on my Gun Cleaning Box for about a month leading up to Christmas. My wife kept asking me why I was scratching my arms, face and neck during that time but I couldn't put a finger on the cause. The scratching started out very slowly and was never bad enough for me to even think about it too much.
> 
> ...


Damn! I'm glad you are doing ok. Just think of all of the woods that you do still get to use though. Get yourself a hazmat suit and one of those positive pressure face masks and and a shop vac with a bag. Open all of the doors and windows and have at it. Or just have one of those companies that cleans out HVAC ducts come and suck it all up with their giant vac.


----------



## TwistedRedneck (Nov 3, 2008)

Blake said:


> *My Puffy Face... Allergic Reaction to Bloodwood*
> 
> I had been working on my Gun Cleaning Box for about a month leading up to Christmas. My wife kept asking me why I was scratching my arms, face and neck during that time but I couldn't put a finger on the cause. The scratching started out very slowly and was never bad enough for me to even think about it too much.
> 
> ...


Judie - "Here is a list that may be of interest:

Wood Toxicity Chart"

This link fails, do you happen to have an alternative?

I just ended yesterday/today my one week quarantine with the same issue. Everything from the soles of my feet to the top of my head itching like crazy and swollen up like a New Years parade baloon. It was terrible. I am uncertain what it was from since I was doing four different projects at the same time including working with metal.


----------



## UnstoppableDrew (Dec 1, 2008)

Blake said:


> *My Puffy Face... Allergic Reaction to Bloodwood*
> 
> I had been working on my Gun Cleaning Box for about a month leading up to Christmas. My wife kept asking me why I was scratching my arms, face and neck during that time but I couldn't put a finger on the cause. The scratching started out very slowly and was never bad enough for me to even think about it too much.
> 
> ...


That's a drag. I have a similar, though not as intense reaction to red oak dust. Every time I'd work with it my exposed forearms would get all itchy. Never progressed beyond that though luckily.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Blake said:


> *My Puffy Face... Allergic Reaction to Bloodwood*
> 
> I had been working on my Gun Cleaning Box for about a month leading up to Christmas. My wife kept asking me why I was scratching my arms, face and neck during that time but I couldn't put a finger on the cause. The scratching started out very slowly and was never bad enough for me to even think about it too much.
> 
> ...


Blake you might want to see if you can get an Epi pen (Unitized injectable Epinephrine) from your Doc or Fire Unit Medical officer and/or some oral Benadryl tabs to keep around the house/shop. Just in the event that your hypersensitization crosses to other species. Just a thought… Glad you are getting back on the horse.


----------

